# It's official Asturias was cooler than the UK & the Costa's



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Yet another reminder for those people sweltering in the UK and the Cauldron, they
call the sweat basket of Spain, namely the Costa del Sol, Cordoba and Seville -
were absolutely steaming hot with temperatures sizzling between 47 C and
43 C in Seville.

For those wanting to escape the heatwave - airlines were inundated with enquiries
for flights to Norway, Iceland and even the Faroe Islands but wait cries one
TV weatherman - no need to cancel the family Ferry trip to Spain because some
members are not keen on the prospect of moving out of the UK Frying Pan
into the Spanish fiery heat of the Costa del Sol.
Merely take a right turn out of Santander and within 2 hours you can be 
enjoying the rather cool weather that UK viewers have been reporting from
Asturias - where temperatures have only barely reached 25C in Oviedo
on Monday before the region was plunged into inland fog on tuesday
with the coast boasting cool onshore breezes leaving temperatures in
the 18 to 23 C range.
Today has been a rather placid 22C with the sky remaining hazy & overcast.


BBC news - Too hot to handle, the BBC looks at the weather across Europe


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

*It's a cool 14C in Asturias this morning - lovely !!*

Just a reminder for those Expats ( down south ) who are hibernating in their
air conditioned apartments today because it's far too hot outside.

Yet more breaking news from Asturias - yes it's 14C in Asturias this morning,
nice and cool and yes Asturian's can venture outside this week without
building up a sweat.
Has the sun come out in Asturias ? I hear you say - not yet but there
promises to be hazy sunshine if it doesn't rain today !!!


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Williams2 said:


> Just a reminder for those Expats ( down south ) who are hibernating in their
> air conditioned apartments today because it's far too hot outside.
> 
> Yet more breaking news from Asturias - yes it's 14C in Asturias this morning,
> ...


Hazy sunshine, 14C, possible rain. If I had wanted weather like that I would have stayed in the UK


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

William stop promoting Asturias. I'm happy with it as it is 

I'll be in Asturias for most of the next 3 months so hope the sun appears every now and again. But in Asturias you cannot predict.

For sure my family home Madrid and my longer term home Cadiz are sweltering and even the spanish family complaining but I can live with that. Up at 5, snooze in the day, in the bodega for the evening, sleep like a log with all that fino inside. Life's a ***** 

Problem with Asturias for me is the bleak winter so it will remain a holiday home. But as William says well worth a visit if you haven't been. You might even see a bear up in them there hills


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

DunWorkin said:


> Hazy sunshine, 14C, possible rain. If I had wanted weather like that I would have stayed in the UK


Ah but you forget - there's a growing band of ( what you might call Crazy Brit's )
who prefer to summer in the cool and the shade.
Anyway full marks to me - for bringing it to the attention of the forum, that you can
summer in Spain without getting too hot and bothered. :eyebrows:

Finally before I forget - let's have a look at the temperature now - as displayed
on the local Farmacia neon sign, just down the road. Good news - the temperature
is now 19C, still overcast but the sun might just break through.

Anyway - happy sweating down south, lol.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm not hibernating, and I don't even have air conditioning! Life continues perfectly as normal, the only changes I've made are that as of this week I'm taking a wheelie cabin bag to the gym as I don't want to lug my heavy gym bag about on my shoulder, and am using a fan in the bedroom at night. End of.

Of course, I don't live in Cordoba or Sevilla - which is no accident. I couldn't stand the 43/44 degree temperatures there this week.

But I'm with Dunworkin on this one. Overcast skies, chances of rain - no thanks. I bet those people looking for flights out to Scandinavian countries are outnumbered thousands to one by those coming the other way - we have plenty of Swedish and Norwegian part time neighbours who spend all day roasting themselves on the beaches or their terraces whilst they're here (which I don't do either).


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> I'm not hibernating, and I don't even have air conditioning! Life continues perfectly as normal, the only changes I've made are that as of this week I'm taking a wheelie cabin bag to the gym as I don't want to lug my heavy gym bag about on my shoulder, and am using a fan in the bedroom at night. End of.
> 
> Of course, I don't live in Cordoba or Sevilla - which is no accident. I couldn't stand the 43/44 degree temperatures there this week.
> 
> But I'm with Dunworkin on this one. Overcast skies, chances of rain - no thanks. I bet those people looking for flights out to Scandinavian countries are outnumbered thousands to one by those coming the other way - we have plenty of Swedish and Norwegian part time neighbours who spend all day roasting themselves on the beaches or their terraces whilst they're here (which I don't do either).


Of course - but a temperate climate is just how I like it, thank you very much.
Going back to the BBC's John Hammond's weather report, in my original
post - _Hottest temperatures for decades recorded across Europe and in the
Iberian Peninsular_ - just need to correct, what was implied - that the heat plume
passed though all of Portugal and Spain before reaching the UK.

Not so Asturias !!! myself and the other natives of Asturias saw nothing of this
so called 'heat plume'


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

*BBC issues a severe heat warning for Madrid and Seville*

If there was any respite from the severe heat in Madrid, Seville and
Andalusia today. You can rest assured - it was only brief. The latest BBC weather
news - has issued a severe heat warning for many parts of Europe with temperatures 
soaring again to 36 to 37C and beyond for those wilting under the heat,
down Andalusia way.

Meanwhile - my local Farmacia neon sign says - temperatures have
fallen back a tad to 18C - I kid you not - and I say again that's 18C
in Asturias !!

Which is also backed up - by my little old weather widget on my laptop.
Anyway - keep applying the old Suncream lotion ( factor 50 plus & beyond )
before venturing outdoors tomorrow. 

BBC Weather - Once more the heat returns


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Williams2 said:


> *BBC issues a severe heat warning for Madrid and Seville*
> 
> If there was any respite from the severe heat in Madrid, Seville and
> Andalusia today. You can rest assured - it was only brief. The latest BBC weather
> ...


Not everywhere in Andalucia, according to the Spanish press.
Bajan las temperaturas en Málaga a partir de mañana . SUR.es

I've been out and about all day today in Nerja, walking about a lot, haven't keeled over once, don't wear a hat, in Factor 6 sunscreen. It was 30 degrees when we went out at 11.00 am and 34 when we came back at 5.15 ( a couple of degrees less down at the coast), nothing out of the ordinary at all for summer.

18C is a typical winter's day temperature for us!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Don't know what the temperatures are in Madrid but it said 30 people were treated for heat stroke on Tuesday. Apparently hot weather kills more people than cold weather. I tan easily, never get red and sore, but I always wear a high factor as I know/have known a few people with skin cancer.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Isobella said:


> Don't know what the temperatures are in Madrid but it said 30 people were treated for heat stroke on Tuesday. Apparently hot weather kills more people than cold weather. I tan easily, never get red and sore, but I always wear a high factor as I know/have known a few people with skin cancer.


Is it starting to swelter again in Madrid and Andalusia today ? anyway before you ask,
the temperatures in my part of Asturias still remains defiantly at 18C - yes
thats 18C in my corner of Spain. Whoopee !!!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I am not a person who thinks the hotter the better but 18C isn't hot enough for me

There is a trend now amongst younger families to take activity holidays so I suppose 18C would be ideal for a walking holiday or similar. High temperatures aren't good for sightseeing either. I was in Sevilla when it hit 42C and I didn't care what I was seeing, just wanted to get somewhere with AC


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I'm 30km outside of Madrid and it's very hot here. It normally goes down in the evening in this area and you'll get a pleasant breeze and get a good night's sleep with a cotton sheet over you. Not this year.
I have to say though, much as I love Asturias I'm not sure I'd want 18º, which is a bit cool for me, and I certainly do not want the temps of Granada and the like, Valencia, Nerja and Tarragona have all been too humid and hot for me too, so I suppose I've just got used to the dry climate of Madrid


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm 30km outside of Madrid and it's very hot here. It normally goes down in the evening in this area and you'll get a pleasant breeze and get a good night's sleep with a cotton sheet over you. Not this year.
> I have to say though, much as I love Asturias I'm not sure I'd want 18º, which is a bit cool for me, and I certainly do not want the temps of Granada and the like, Valencia, Nerja and Tarragona have all been too humid and hot for me too, so I suppose I've just got used to the dry climate of Madrid


Quite right - although temperatures have ambled up to the giddy heights of 25C
before moving back down to 24 or 23C by 5pm in the afternoon ( over the last
few days ) with a nice cool breeze blowing in from the sea.
For those who want to follow the cool temperatures of Asturias, choose Gijon
as your home town on your Weather widget.

Of course Asturias is great for activity holidays and of course your right,
residents must be saving a small fortune, on air conditioning costs over
the summer months.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hierro Airport Weather
Now
Mostly Clear
Temperature: 24°C

Humidity:64% Wind Speed:39 KMH Wind Direction:N (350°) Barometer: 1020 mb Dewpoint:17°C Heat Index:25°C Wind Chill:24°C Visibility: 11 km Sunrise:6:19 AM GMT Sunset:8:10 PM GMT
Updated: 4:00 PM SAT JUL 4 2015


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

It's Sunday and it's time for yet another weather report from the Cool side of Spain.

Well Asturias resembles a typical rainy day in Wales with patches of fog and mist
everywhere and temperatures averaging 18C yet again !!!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

NOW it's too hot - 40C here today when we went out at midday, and 38 when we came back at 7pm. We decided to go into Málaga Capitál for the afternoon as it would be likely to be cooler there, daft as it sounds. There is lots of shade in the narrow streets of the old town and today, as there usually is, a nice breeze blowing. The restaurant where we had lunch gave us a freebie ice cream as dessert, which was much appreciated.

Forecast to be even hotter tomorrow, but after that the temperatures are set to fall by around 5 degrees to a more normal level, thank goodness.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm 30km outside of Madrid and it's very hot here. It normally goes down in the evening in this area and you'll get a pleasant breeze and get a good night's sleep with a cotton sheet over you. Not this year.
> I have to say though, much as I love Asturias I'm not sure I'd want 18º, which is a bit cool for me, and I certainly do not want the temps of Granada and the like, Valencia, Nerja and Tarragona have all been too humid and hot for me too, so I suppose I've just got used to the dry climate of Madrid


40km out of Madrid and it's 16% humidity here this evening and 33º at 9pm. When my daughter arrives back from Málaga she says she can feel her skin cracking! 

Despite all my efforts with windows and blinds to keep the temperature down, upstairs in my house is running at 30º. This is now Day 19 of maximum temperatures above 30º and it looks like there's another ten days to go, at least. Last night's minimum was 25.2º. For anyone reading from abroad and thinking, 'mmmm, lovely', it might be if you're on holiday with air conditioning everywhere and a delicious food brought to you. Living here is different! Today I had to clean the pool, in full sun, sweep leaves (already falling from trees in the drought) and weed the garden, then prepare a meal in the hottest room in the house. Then there's housework. With several cats the vacuum cleaner is essential, but it blows hot air at me! The cats are great at showing us the coolest places inside and out, and after gardening I felt like laying on the cool tiles like they do. As Jojo says, living here is the same as anywhere, you still have to clean the toilets, but at least the sun shines!

Spain having the second highest electricity prices in Europe means air conditioning is truly a luxury. I have it, but fear the next bill.

At least I got €1.41 for my each of my pounds today.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Madliz said:


> 40km out of Madrid and it's 16% humidity here this evening and 33º at 9pm. When my daughter arrives back from Málaga she says she can feel her skin cracking!
> 
> Despite all my efforts with windows and blinds to keep the temperature down, upstairs in my house is running at 30º. This is now Day 19 of maximum temperatures above 30º and it looks like there's another ten days to go, at least. Last night's minimum was 25.2º. For anyone reading from abroad and thinking, 'mmmm, lovely', it might be if you're on holiday with air conditioning everywhere and a delicious food brought to you. Living here is different! Today I had to clean the pool, in full sun, sweep leaves (already falling from trees in the drought) and weed the garden, then prepare a meal in the hottest room in the house. Then there's housework. With several cats the vacuum cleaner is essential, but it blows hot air at me! The cats are great at showing us the coolest places inside and out, and after gardening I felt like laying on the cool tiles like they do. As Jojo says, living here is the same as anywhere, you still have to clean the toilets, but at least the sun shines!
> 
> ...


That sounds awful, thankfully we have a temperate climate here in Valverde, El Hierro, no pool, no air-conditioning and just a pullover to two for December.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Madliz said:


> 40km out of Madrid and it's 16% humidity here this evening and 33º at 9pm. When my daughter arrives back from Málaga she says she can feel her skin cracking!
> 
> Despite all my efforts with windows and blinds to keep the temperature down, upstairs in my house is running at 30º. This is now Day 19 of maximum temperatures above 30º and it looks like there's another ten days to go, at least. Last night's minimum was 25.2º. For anyone reading from abroad and thinking, 'mmmm, lovely', it might be if you're on holiday with air conditioning everywhere and a delicious food brought to you. Living here is different! Today I had to clean the pool, in full sun, sweep leaves (already falling from trees in the drought) and weed the garden, then prepare a meal in the hottest room in the house. Then there's housework. With several cats the vacuum cleaner is essential, but it blows hot air at me! The cats are great at showing us the coolest places inside and out, and after gardening I felt like laying on the cool tiles like they do. As Jojo says, living here is the same as anywhere, you still have to clean the toilets, but at least the sun shines!
> 
> ...


I'm in the UK as from Monday and what a relief! Monday night I crawled into bed with pijamas and a quilt and it was luxury!!
OH says it's still boiling in the sierra. We've had the same problem as you Liz with the house heating up in the first few days of the heatwave and with the temp not going down in the evening as much as it usually does it's just getting hotter and hotter, so I'm quite glad to be out of it now. Hope we're back to better temps by the time we get back!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Madliz said:


> 40km out of Madrid and it's 16% humidity here this evening and 33º at 9pm. When my daughter arrives back from Málaga she says she can feel her skin cracking!
> 
> Despite all my efforts with windows and blinds to keep the temperature down, upstairs in my house is running at 30º. This is now Day 19 of maximum temperatures above 30º and it looks like there's another ten days to go, at least. Last night's minimum was 25.2º. For anyone reading from abroad and thinking, 'mmmm, lovely', it might be if you're on holiday with air conditioning everywhere and a delicious food brought to you. Living here is different! Today I had to clean the pool, in full sun, sweep leaves (already falling from trees in the drought) and weed the garden, then prepare a meal in the hottest room in the house. Then there's housework. With several cats the vacuum cleaner is essential, but it blows hot air at me! The cats are great at showing us the coolest places inside and out, and after gardening I felt like laying on the cool tiles like they do. As Jojo says, living here is the same as anywhere, you still have to clean the toilets, but at least the sun shines!
> 
> ...


Last year I installed ceiling fans in all the rooms in our flat in Madrid, and they work a treat. No need for a/c.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chopera said:


> Last year I installed ceiling fans in all the rooms in our flat in Madrid, and they work a treat. No need for a/c.


Our daughter is the only one who has a ceiling fan. We don't usually need anything in the other rooms or we manage in our bedroom with a normal fan the odd nights that it's needed. It's just that this year is worse than normal.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Years ago we bought ceiling fans/lights from Lidl and replaced the ceiling lights in all the bedrooms and the lounge. They make life worth living!

I must say, the thought of snuggling under a duvet after sitting in front of the fire _almost_ makes me look forward to the winter.

At 8.30 this evening it was 35·6ºC outside, (thermometer in an area shaded since noon) and 30ºC in my bedroom. Each day that passes the house just gets hotter and hotter. I wish I could spend the nights in Asturias then spend the days here as if on holiday, lazing by the pool!


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Madliz said:


> Years ago we bought ceiling fans/lights from Lidl and replaced the ceiling lights in all the bedrooms and the lounge. They make life worth living!
> 
> I must say, the thought of snuggling under a duvet after sitting in front of the fire _almost_ makes me look forward to the winter.
> 
> At 8.30 this evening it was 35·6ºC outside, (thermometer in an area shaded since noon) and 30ºC in my bedroom. Each day that passes the house just gets hotter and hotter. I wish I could spend the nights in Asturias then spend the days here as if on holiday, lazing by the pool!


Hello Madliz and Hola Madrid. Just to let you know that if you did drive up to Asturias
today - you would be assured that temperatures reached no more than 24 to 25C, on
the coast and - of course - you will be looking forward to a nice cool evening, with 
temperatures falling away to 18C by 10pm with a nice cool breeze blowing in off
the sea.

Frankly I'm surprised that the same Expats who disembark off the Ferry at Santander
or Bilbao - and think nothing of the long 5 / 6 hour drive down south - to reach all
points Andalusia and the Costa del Sol - don't do the same to cool off in Asturias
or other parts of Northern Spain when the going gets too hot !!

No doubt the local Hotels & Guest houses would welcome such visitors over the weekend
or more.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes fans work really well ...............

By blowing the hot air around.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

VFR said:


> Yes fans work really well ...............
> 
> By blowing the hot air around.


In Madrid there isn't so much heat in the air because the humidity is low.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Williams2 said:


> Hello Madliz and Hola Madrid. Just to let you know that if you did drive up to Asturias
> today - you would be assured that temperatures reached no more than 24 to 25C, on
> the coast and - of course - you will be looking forward to a nice cool evening, with
> temperatures falling away to 18C by 10pm with a nice cool breeze blowing in off
> ...


Many Madrileños do head up north for the summer. For the cool air, beautiful beaches and gastronomy. Santander has long been a favourite destination. A Spanish guy I used to work with used to head to the Asturias to do regular gastro-tours.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

*Yet another cool week in Asturias !!*

Just a reminder for those of you looking for a weekend trip to the Cool side of Spain.

Max temperature in Asturias today was 20C - yes 20C and it rained - wow it
rained in Asturias, unbelievable !!!!
Anyway there's still plenty of time to pack up your bags, bucket & spade for a
cool down weekend to the nether regions of northern Spain, namely Asturias, Cantabria, etc.
Although - beware you might need to take your brolly, that's been gathering
dust down the Costa's this year.


BBC News - The heat is on in Spain


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Coming from Australia to Spain I have to say I am loving the cooler weather, 34c today and a breeze, what more could you want?


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Simon22 said:


> Coming from Australia to Spain I have to say I am loving the cooler weather, 34c today and a breeze, what more could you want?


20C and falling.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Williams2 said:


> 20C and falling.


time to get the thermal undies out then.....


----------

